# The old house in Panorama



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

OK, this is the last of the old house.. I've beaten about all I can out of it..










Larger version HERE.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Arlon,

This one looks great. The sky and colors jump at me, but I'm noticing on the full size version (and the last one (SA) as well) some sharpening artifacts where the buildings are meeting the sky.

Just the fact that I'm asking if this is HDR means you were sucessful if it is - so is it?

Great job on this - really. So far on my panos I've gone overboard. I need to shoot fewer frames and concentrate on quality like this.

EDIT: Sorry missed the post from yesterday...love this shot and it's not just because fishphoto and I agree on everything!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Another beauty Arlon. Now where does one go to have a pano like this printed? What size wouldthis particular image end up being when printed? I don't see Mpix doing that but perhaps their other half, Miller's, does that kind of work. I would like to work on some panos from Brazos Bend and would like to see something printed. Anyone have someone they use? Brent...can you print panos 3 or 4 feet long? James


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Another beauty Arlon. Now where does one go to have a pano like this printed? What size wouldthis particular image end up being when printed? I don't see Mpix doing that but perhaps their other half, Miller's, does that kind of work. I would like to work on some panos from Brazos Bend and would like to see something printed. Anyone have someone they use? Brent...can you print panos 3 or 4 feet long? James


I can print up to 13" x 44" panos. I have found that the largest "stock" pano frames are 12 x 36" if you don't want to get into custom framing.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. 

It is HDR in the sense that I used single raw images and "tone mapped" them in photomatix before stitching them into a panorama. The artifacts might be more from the low resolution photo I saved to load to the internet. The real original looks a lot better. What I need is to get a stitcher that works with 16bit color. I did it all in 16 bit then had to convert to low quality JPG to post. Canon photostitch and stitcher in elements only work on 8bit color.. 

This is one of the few I've considered printing. I spent about 10 miutes on this so there is still some room to tweak on things.. OOPS, need to fix the sig. too..


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

All I can say is wow. That is a great picture.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

fishphoto said:


> I can print up to 13" x 44" panos. I have found that the largest "stock" pano frames are 12 x 36" if you don't want to get into custom framing.


 Can you elaborate a bit on what printer you use to print those panos?

Very nice Arlon !!.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I use an Epson R2400 and 13" wide rolls of Epson Premium Luster paper.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

fishphoto said:


> I use an Epson R2400 and 13" wide rolls of Epson Premium Luster paper.


Fess up now, Brett. Don't forget the ink supply.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Arlon said:


> OK, this is the last of the old house.. I've beaten about all I can out of it..


I like it.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

grayfish said:


> Fess up now, Brett. Don't forget the ink supply.


The printer is rigged up with a Niagara external ink feed system made by Media Street. It has helped to make printing really cheap and I can't tell a difference between the bulk ink and the epson cartriges.

I might be selling this printer/ink system sometime this spring if any of ya'll are interested. I love the printer, but want to go up one size so that I can print 16 x 20)


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Just incase ya'll haven't seen it. Here is a Niagra system. Sweeeet.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Little House on the Prairie came to my mind instantly! I like it.


----------

